# se vivre en mal de reconnaissance et en victime.



## elena7981

"Un   rôle persécuteur que le sujet attribuera aux autres quand il se vivra en mal de reconnaissance et en victime."
si tratta di un testo di psicologia.
grazie


----------



## Valpolicello

Benvenuta Elena7981
Cosa vuoi sapere esattamente? la traduzione in italiano ? Se é corretta la frase in francese ?


----------



## elena7981

la traduzione in italiano...


----------



## Valpolicello

Il senso (per me) della frase é che il soggetto, se non si sente a suo modo riconosciuto e come vittima, attribuirà agli altri il ruolo di persegutori.


----------



## allibis

Il soggetto attribuirà agli altri un ruolo persecutorio nel momento in cui non si riconoscerà in se' stesso o si riconoscerà quale vittima. 
Suppongo sia questo il senso! Buona serata!


----------



## elena7981

grazie dell'aiuto!


----------

